# USG Tuff-Hide



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We had this product demonstrated for us the other day. Anybody use it and what do you think of it? I heard that RUCO makes something similar. These products are new to our area.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

used it 4 or 5 years ago... architect spec'd it for new college dorms. had to buy a mark v to spray it. it is great and has a very small learning curve to put it on thick enough without puddling. also needed helper just to keep getting, opening, and mixing the next 5 as it goes pretty fast. when dry the walls look perfect! USG states it does not need to be top coated, but we had to color up the walls anyway. also,this has the best adhearsion i have seen on green or purple drywall.

so, if you can afford a new pump (mark iv or mark v) just to use 1 product one time, then go for it!

i have not been able to sell this product in residential markets...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have tried spraying it with a 1595 and a Speeflo 4500. Neither one has enough moxy to atomize enough. So you get fish eyes, craters and long "humps". Looks terrible, then. So you will need a Mark IV or V like was already stated.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I'm not in the trade, but hire my drywall and finish work out. Nonetheless, I specify and buy materials they use.

My rocker tapes and primes for me, and always wants to use FirstCoat, but at my insistence, used TuffHide. What a difference!

Yes, you need the right equipment, and yes, like any material, one needs to be trained to use it correctly. Our first reaction was to recoil in horror at all the orange-peel texture we saw at first wet-coat. Give it its time to level out, cure, and stretch tight to flatness, and you will be sold. Absolutely.

Remember, it is a surfacer, as well as a primer. Big difference. Really big.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for all your help. I will call the factory rep. and have him hook me up. I will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

and make sure the buckets haven't been sitting too long... sais the stuff has a shelf life of a year or 9 months... if there is any chunks in your pail do not use it!! exchange it

learned that lesson the hard way...

oh yea, take your filter out too...


----------

